# New Thermaltake Tr2 bronze PSUs: Any good?



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

i am building a light gaming rig for sister and her boyfriend with a  i3 4170, 8gb ddr3 1600, gigabyte b85m gaming 3, and gtx960 2gb. i can get a combo deal with the 960 and tr2 450w power supply. just dont know of the quality of these PSUs with no reviews as far as my findings are concerned.


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

How much does it end up costing for the PSU with the combo?

I don't know man, I'm always paranoid of not seeing any reviews and I don't know about Thermaltake as a name to be dead honest.

I see you're in Seattle...  I'm not far from there.  If you want, I can check my box o' PSUs and try to find something for you.  What's your target price?


----------



## RealNeil (May 27, 2015)

I have used Thermaltake PSUs in the past and found them to be pretty reliable.
I have one in an old Linux box that's about 7 years old.


----------



## MrGenius (May 27, 2015)

I've had my TR2 700W for a couple years now. It's a damn good PSU for the money(plus a 5 year warranty). I'd buy another one(unless this one dies prematurely).

Edit: I'm using it for overclocked gaming too(on a daily basis, at least a few hours a day). So it's not seeing an _easy_ life either. It's actually just enough PSU to keep my 280X stable @ 1175/1850. It's running pretty much maxed out quite a bit of the time(12V rail anyways). But it's hanging in there nicely so far.


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

Maybe my paranoia isn't justified then.  I just couldn't find any good reviews on it...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

i had thermaltake toughpower years ago, it was great, just dont know anything about the tr2 psus


----------



## RealNeil (May 27, 2015)

TT seems to be coming out with a lot of new and interesting products. I like the new Core X1, X2, and X9 cases they make.
Also, I won a TT Water 3.0 240mm AIO not long ago. I haven't installed it yet, but looking at it, it's made well.

I wouldn't hesitate to try that PSU out. I think it will be good.


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

I'd give it a try.  They actually list hold up times on it's spec sheet...  they are a little low but that's beside the point:  Point being that's a sign they care about what's inside because most even high end manufacturers ignore that spec.


----------



## RealNeil (May 27, 2015)

If you end up getting this, I hope that it works out well for them.


----------



## Nordic (May 27, 2015)

What is the warranty? If it has a long warranty then the thermal take trusts its product to last. If it does not last, at least it has a warranty. This sounds like a gaming pc, that won't be on 24/7. If it is an average psu, not exceptional, it should do be fine. It is not some brandless bargain psu afterall.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

james888 said:


> What is the warranty? If it has a long warranty then the thermal take trusts its product to last. If it does not last, at least it has a warranty. This sounds like a gaming pc, that won't be on 24/7. If it is an average psu, not exceptional, it should do be fine. It is not some brandless bargain psu afterall.


5 year warranty.

this is the build encase anyone was wondering. Main games to be played is WoW, Minecraft, and Sims. http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=23642691


----------



## Hawkstream (May 27, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> How much does it end up costing for the PSU with the combo?
> 
> I don't know man, I'm always paranoid of not seeing any reviews and I don't know about Thermaltake as a name to be dead honest.
> 
> I see you're in Seattle...  I'm not far from there.  If you want, I can check my box o' PSUs and try to find something for you.  What's your target price?




Thermaltake has been around for a long time making PSUs, cases, and CPU coolers among other things.  I have always considered them a good brand and not a "budget" brand.


----------



## RealNeil (May 27, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 5 year warranty.
> 
> this is the build encase anyone was wondering. Main games to be played is WoW, Minecraft, and Sims. http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=23642691



Build looks good.

I used that case in a charity build that I did and it works pretty good.


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

Hawkstream said:


> Thermaltake has been around for a long time making PSUs, cases, and CPU coolers among other things.  I have always considered them a good brand and not a "budget" brand.



I guess it's just me that's not recognizing them.  Good to know.


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

Tt's Toughpower was their 'great' series IIRC. The TR2's were Tier 2. Plenty serviceable.


----------



## krusha03 (May 27, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 5 year warranty.
> 
> this is the build encase anyone was wondering. Main games to be played is WoW, Minecraft, and Sims. http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=23642691


I think you can do better for that budget. Example:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($176.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($55.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Memory:* Corsair XMS3 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory  ($16.99 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* Corsair XMS3 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory  ($16.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Transcend SSD370 256GB 2.5&quot; Solid State Drive  ($89.75 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 280 3GB TurboDuo Video Card  ($149.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Thermaltake Versa H22 Window ATX Mid Tower Case  ($34.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($34.00 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $575.59
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-27 14:52 EDT-0400_


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

1333 ram is a bit handcuffing on performance considering the meager difference between it and 1600 CL9...


----------



## krusha03 (May 27, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> 1333 ram is a bit handcuffing on performance considering the meager difference between it and 1600 CL9...



I just threw in the cheapest ram there is still budget left to increase the ram or I would add HDD if he doesnt have any. The performance when not using the igp is negligible in any case:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/7
http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/p...ne-vykonem-staci-levnejsi-ddr3-pameti?start=8


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2015)

I had one experience with a 400 watt TR2 model a few years ago I bought new. It broke after a week.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

Not only that but the games they play, benefit heavy from Intel and Nvidia.


----------



## krusha03 (May 27, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not only that but the games they play, benefit heavy from Intel and Nvidia.


Problem solved. Just trying to help in the end it's neither my money nor my PC

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($176.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($55.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Memory:* A-Data XPG V2 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory  ($47.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Transcend SSD370 256GB 2.5&quot; Solid State Drive  ($89.75 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card  ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Case:* Thermaltake Versa H22 Window ATX Mid Tower Case  ($34.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($34.00 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $619.60
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-27 15:05 EDT-0400_


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

erocker said:


> I had one experience with a 400 watt TR2 model a few years ago I bought new. It broke after a week.


Hopefully these new ones released like last year or something fixed any problems from the 1st generation TR2s


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2015)

Are the parts ordered?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are the parts ordered?


Nope, not yet, probably later this week.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 27, 2015)

I have a TR2 600w I used for about 6 months in an HTPC, and didn't have a bad reading or any problems.  Seems decent enough.  It's sat unused for a year and a half now.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hopefully these new ones released like last year or something fixed any problems from the 1st generation TR2s


Yeah, this was even before they had "bronze, silver, etc.".


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2015)

I thought I had something to say, but I think you've chosen wisely.  
The TR2 is THAT PSU that we hardware snobs want to hate, but it just works.  On the other hand, the Corsair CS450M is $27 (after MIR) this week.


----------



## peche (May 27, 2015)

sup lads,

I have been using thermaltake PSU's for more than a while, the current TR2700W bronze that my have right now has been powering my games since 2012, prety solid unit, also my computers at work have thermaltake's PSU for more than 4 years, also my everyday 1st gen i7 which also crunches and works  24/7 uses a TR2 500W, pretty solid PSU's … if you have the chance to get the new ones could be better, now they have TR2 80+Gold,  

@MxPhenom 216  stay away from Thermaltake TR2 RX series, bad quality cables, noisy fan …


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

Efficiency ratings are not a sign of quality... nor is simply using one. You need to look up quality reviews (Jonnyguru, TPU, [H], etc).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought I had something to say, but I think you've chosen wisely.
> The TR2 is THAT PSU that we hardware snobs want to hate, but it just works.  On the other hand, the Corsair CS450M is $27 (after MIR) this week.


i was looking at that PSU, but no similar combo deal to keep overall price inline is kind of a deal breaker. I have every part in the build in a combo with another part other than the i3 4170.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Efficiency ratings are not a sign of quality... nor is simply using one. You need to look up quality reviews (Jonnyguru, TPU, [H], etc).


done and done, but none on the new bronze tr2 PSUs.


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I just threw in the cheapest ram there is still budget left to increase the ram or I would add HDD if he doesnt have any. The performance when not using the igp is negligible in any case:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/7
> http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/p...ne-vykonem-staci-levnejsi-ddr3-pameti?start=8


Note the conclusion in that anantech article. It states for the couple of dollars to get 1600Mhz as the jump from 1333 to 1600 with DISCRETE graphics shows the biggest increase (albeit not much). Don't put a glass ceiling on a new build by putting 1333 ram in a system built in 2015.



> done and done, but none on the new bronze tr2 PSUs.


I was talking to Peche who used those anecdotes to claim it was a good PSU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> the i3 4170


If you're near a Fry's, they have an in store deal for the i5-4590 for $160.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you're near a Fry's, they have an in store deal for the i5-4590 for $160.


ill look into it. they are pretty strapped for cash, but i can bring it up to them.

They asked few days okay whats the cheapest you can do without loosing a lot of performance, and i said, honestly probably not much, unless i went with the unlocked haswell pentium and a low end z97 and clocked the piss out of it. Staying with intel and nvidia is important IMO.


----------



## peche (May 27, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> I was talking to Peche who used those anecdotes to claim it was a good PSU.


I just gave my review, experience or story , I'm not a fan or reviews also  I don’t trust 100% reviews, nothing in this world is perfect, so everything can fail, and not all components of a same model and brand are exactly the same….

I used to trust all reviews, like you , since Asus started to screw my builds with  parts that was  reviewed as the win, so for my remaining life I will trust some brands and products that have accomplish the mission without problems, also I'm pretty adventurous so I try some new others.. but mostly I stick on my trusted preferences,  have been working on computers for more than 10 years trusting some brands, parts and also using always my trusted brands, without problems so far…

I respect the fact that you trust reviews, but don’t share that idea so much … so respect mine,


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

LOL, I didn't say I trust all reviews on any product. Quite the contrary, particularly with PSUs.

You didn't review it, you said you used it. BIG difference, and the reason why we at OCF do not review PSUs anymore as we do not have the inhouse expertise to do it RIGHT (like JG/TPU/H).



> I respect the fact that you trust reviews, but don’t share that idea so much … so respect mine,


Im just going to be simple here and say, No. If you keep posting anecdotal accounts about PSUs, I will jump on those posts if I run across them.

While reviews are not The Gospel, they are an integral part of determining the quality of products, particularly PSUs where even 99% of enthusiasts (including me!) have NO CLUE what goes in to making a quality PSU. QUALITY PSUs tend to break less, but all things break.

You can get away with that mentality on mobo's and GPUs, but NOT with power supplies. Using it tells people NOTHING when it comes to PSUs. People could be using a Raidmax or a Cheiftec just fine, but not know that it is better at starting fires than powering on your PC.

Anyway, I digress, this is a bit off the subject, but I hate, with an extreme passion, anecdotal stories about 'this PSU works fine for me' as it can be misleading at best, a fire hazard at worst.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 27, 2015)

@EarthDog, I agree with you, but go and read the original post.  MxPhenom couldn't find any reviews, and so wanted anecdotal and real world info.


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

Chewing on foot... lol

That said, get the UL number and see who makes the internals.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> see who makes the internals


CWT? http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page680.htm


----------



## peche (May 27, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @EarthDog, I agree with you, but go and read the original post.  MxPhenom couldn't find any reviews, and so wanted anecdotal and real world info.


this !





thebluebumblebee said:


> CWT? http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page680.htm


most PSU's from TT are make by CWT


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

peche said:


> this !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, if that were the reason for your reply out of the gate, you would have mentioned that instead of defending your point throughout...


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

CWT makes a lot of Corsair units people like too, I think it's overall a good OEM...  though they have put out some junk in the past.


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> lol, if that were the reason for your reply out of the gate, you would have mentioned that instead of defending your point throughout...


didnt have the words on first instance dude... but well .. we are here to share,m help and also contribute...




R-T-B said:


> CWT makes a lot of Corsair units people like too, I think it's overall a good OEM...  though they have put out some junk in the past.


agreed...


----------

